# Wild camping south of france



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

We are intending to travel around provence cote d'azur rhone/alps area in September.Have aire details and started to look at some of the campsites but wondered if anyone knew of particularly good wild camping sites particularly along the coast.
Cheers
franco


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi franco,
We toured the Camargue and Cote D'Azur Oct. 07 and it was a magical time, still warm and sunny but none of the scorching temperatures and traffic jams which can be a feature of that area in the summer. 
We didn't come across any 'wild camping' it appears there is little tolerance for it in that area, but there is a decent scattering of Aires all along the coast, although they are somewhat scarce the further east you go. Even in October one would need to arrive early afternoon to be sure of a good spot in some if the more popular coastal towns.
Colin


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Wild Camping*

Hi Franco

Agde / Marseillan-Plage coast road to Sete, there are places on this road marked for camping cars, it is a LONG lay-by at the side of the road, with the beach and sea only a few metres away,

I found the best places were a few miles inland from the coast, the small places, also found some places around the lakes just north of Castellane, also in the woods just east of Aix-en-provence ( St-Victoire)

Have a good time.


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi
there is an aire on the main road at port grimaud, next to les prairies de la mer campsite.
great for the beach!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
There are two Aires on Pampelonne beach which is the main beach for St Tropez. They are not free but last year it was 7 euro's a night not bad when you even have to park your Ferrari or Rolls on this beach. This is the place to be on the Cote D'Azur but you can still eat for 10 Euro at the Zanzibar or go to Club 55 where russian millionaires spray bottles of Crystal over their bikini clad friends at 1000 euro's a go.
JP


----------



## 110549 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi
Have just got back from touring the south coast try Le-Frankie-Plage. Nice large parking areas short walk to a nice sandy beach. You can also use the camp site next to the free parking for showers and toilets for free


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wild camping-South of France*

Thanks to all for their responses.Will check them out
Cheers Franco


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

angler said:


> Hi
> Have just got back from touring the south coast try Le-Frankie-Plage. Nice large parking areas short walk to a nice sandy beach. You can also use the camp site next to the free parking for showers and toilets for free


Is that official ? If it is i wonder how long it will last. The campsite is run by the local town council and they have been making great efforts to provide for the campers of the wind sport enthusiasts who go there.
How long can they sustain free use of the facilities I wonder.


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Angler,
Have tried to find Le Frankie Plage on the map but no luck. Could you let us know whereabouts it is?
Cheers
Franco


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...68&sspn=58.467737,107.138672&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Alunj


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the geography of France I'm afraid  

However if you travel south out of Marseille on the coast road south & follow the road until you get to the Chemin des Goudes which winds along the cliff. This road is a dead end & terminates at the Calanques de Marseille. The scenery is stunning. There are several areas off the road where I saw vans parked up overnight. There is also access down to the sea.

D.


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Davesport,
This sounds great just our sort of place.Will definitely check it out
Cheers
Franco


----------

